# History wanted-15hh chestnut gelding



## jewelsthecat (23 January 2011)

I am looking to find some history on a horse I bought from a horse dealer in the Durham area in October 2010 as he came with no history and I would love to know more about him. My horse, who I named Barney Rubble, is a 15hh chestnut gelding with distinctive facial markings and one white sock. My equine dentist informs me that he approx 15 years old and my vet reports that he has some arthritic changes in his back legs possibly the result of an old injury. It is evident to me that despite some bad treatment, prior to him coming to me, which he has now gotten over, Barney has had a loving and knowledgable home in the past and he is the type of horse that you can take anywhere in any weather-Gale force winds...absolutely no problem, he really is bomb proof!! I really would love to know more about him so please take a look at my video's on You-Tube and post a reply if you recognise him from anywhere...Many Thanks, Julie.
http://www.youtube.com/user/stormbringerhrv


----------



## JessandCharlie (25 January 2011)

Afraid I don't know anything, but he's a really lovely looking chap, best of luck with him


----------



## Cuffey (25 January 2011)

Sorry I dont know your horse but the face markings are very distinctive so hopefully someone recognises him

I would be pleased to try to help further if you PM me the name of the dealer and info on passport

One dealer from that area imports from Ireland but also buys at York sales.
York auction reports are quite good for information


----------



## jewelsthecat (25 January 2011)

Many thanks to the both of you for your replies, I will PM you Cuffey with more info. Also thanks to Jessandcharlie for your kind comments - Barney is very special to me, I know that I'm biased (aren't all horse owners!!??...) but I do call him my handsome man and boy does he know how handsome he is....he's a proper show off when we're out hacking, especially when there are people looking at him,


----------



## fatpiggy (26 January 2011)

Nice looking chap. Obviously has some arab in him, and that huge backside -could he have some quarterhorse in there?

Good luck tracing him, I've never found out my mare's past or even what her name was.


----------



## jewelsthecat (28 January 2011)

Thanks for the posting fatpiggy, I think there are a lot of unknown histories out there by the sounds of it. My posting on here is along shot I know but I think that it's worth a try.


----------



## jewelsthecat (6 February 2011)

Many thanks to all of you who have read my posting and who have accessed Barney's video's on You-Tube. I have had no response from anyone who thinks they recognise Barney yet but I am still hopeful.....Julie.


----------



## jewelsthecat (8 May 2011)

I have not had any feedback from anyone who has potentially known Barney in his past home / homes. Please check him ut and let me know if you recognise him from anywhere....
Many Thanks,

Julie.


----------



## gugglebum (8 May 2011)

haha that roll was forever in coming, i couldn't stop watching until he did it, it felt like when you want to sneeze but can't!
Good luck with finding out a bit about his past.


----------



## jewelsthecat (9 May 2011)

Thanks for the reply and your comments which really made me laugh! He really is a character and he makes me smile and laugh out loud everyday!! I would love to be able to tell his past loving owners how he is doing as he was so very obviously well looked after at some point. When he came to me he was a real sad sight and totally depressed but as you can see by his vids he definately knows which side his breads buttered on...Take Care, Julie xxx


----------

